# Our trip to Henry Vilas Zoo--Extremely pic heavy



## Farmer Kitty

Here are some pics I took at Henry Vilas Zoo in Madison, WI. I have a great many more but, I will go with these, at least for now. 

I'll start with the frogs first!






















Then comes the Zebu. Can anyone tell me why he has the strap around his head?









Are these guys real?













I didn't see any but, here is a Butterfly Garden.































































You want to watch me? Well, I'm going to watch you!





Wet lands








The fish the pond is stocked with?




Goldfish

They have a couple neat rides there too.
This one is Peanut's favorite.





Then there is the Carousel. Not horses but, wild animals.




With scenes painted around the outside top.




WI state capital building


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.i bet peanut an kutes loved going to the zoo.an i know peanut loved looking at the frogs.that train looked like it was fun as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There are 4 different zoos we take them too during the summer. Usually a couple each year. Plus, the one in town near us. Each summer when we ask them where they want to go, it's one of the zoos.


----------



## wynedot55

that sure is a nice looking zoo.sounds like the girls love zoos.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

it looks like that zebu is wearing a headband. Has he been working out?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> it looks like that zebu is wearing a headband. Has he been working out?


I have no clue what it's for. Anyone have any ideas?

Yes, the girls love zoos. Henry Vilas is a 2 1/2 hour one way drive from us. That is about as far as we can go with having milking and chores to do.


----------



## m.holloway

Great pic"s, I quess we all got to go to the zoo!!!!! LOL  Thanks for sharing!!!!! This is why I love this group. Were there even when were not even in the same State.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> Great pic"s, I quess we all got to go to the zoo!!!!! LOL  Thanks for sharing!!!!! This is why I love this group. Were there even when were not even in the same State.


What a great way to put it! You're welcome.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures Kitty!
You know darm well I love the frogs!
And the Zebu!



I keep bugging Hubby to take me to the Seatte Zoo!
We haven't been there since we were in grade school!


----------



## big brown horse

I love your photos!

Is the zebu wearing that dog collar so he can be led around?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have no clue as to why he was wearing it. The keepers were all busy elsewhere and when we ran into one, I forgot to ask. 

Thewife, you and Peanut both love the frogs. She was really excited to see those exhibits.


----------



## laughingllama75

Since that looks like a dog collar on his head, I bet they lead him, or tie him u[ that way. One of our highlands is trained to lead that way.....
Great pics by the way! Looks like you got to see a lot of neat animals. As a funny side not, Hubby and I went to a zoo in Quebec while on vacation. We saw a herd of rhino's, and I took a pic. When we got home and were looking at the photo's, one of the males had a large DART sticking out of his butt.  WHAT???!!! and we were home by then so we coldnt ask.


----------

